

Never use the company's name in your naming convention - rstep
http://www.itistrivial.com/2011/07/never-use-companys-name-in-your-naming.html

======
magsafe
I think the more appropriate advice is don't hard code strings anywhere in
your source. Sometimes using such strings is unavoidable and the most
practical thing to do (e.g bundle IDs in iOS apps). But if you have to use
such strings, define them ONCE in one header file, plist file, or similar and
use the reference everywhere else. I've used this successfully through several
ownership changes of several apps across several platforms, and always found
it to be a minimal, trivial problem - as long as the strings are cleanly
#defined in one place.

------
rbanffy
The Java naming convention is one of the best things introduced with it,
neatly preventing package collisions with the creative misuse of DNS. If you
fear your company will change, invent an internal convention. For anything you
intend to release outside (and want to exist beyond the borders of your
company) you should acquire a domain for it.

Having said that, I always smile inside, thinking of black magnesium cubes,
when I extend NSObject...

~~~
rstep
Good point about external api, thank you

